# Doing Bee Keeping Presentations at Schools - Need your thoughts



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Depends on what age group you are presenting to. Elementary age really like the "smoke gun" and they all want to wear the veil. Be prepared to debunk the "Bee Movie" (pollen jocks are actually girl bees). Observation hive is a must. Takes a bit of time for all the group to have a chance in front of it. Mark your queen she is the one they all want to see. No Samples. Sugar high - sticky mess and the parents may not approve. For older groups, not schools sales afterwards are expected. Doing live hive inspections (or remove the prior day) grab some drones for them to hold/ pet. 

Worst can go wrong - observation hive knocked over mass of bees escape - sting allergic child - lawsuit.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I generally speak for about 5 minutes then take questions. Answering the questions can take as long as you like. Speak on how many bees in a normal colony, different jobs bees do in the hive, how long they live, pollen, honey, royal jelly, how much honey can be produced, how far they forage, how they make a queen, pests, disease, stings and reactions to, what to do when stung, what to do when being buzzed, how to start with bes, how you got started,etc the list is endless. I always stand and walk around when speaking. Just make sure you and your audience are having fun. It is not a lecture series.


----------



## edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Ofcourse you should wear your uniform so they know who/what you are.


----------



## Sticky Biz Bee Co (Oct 15, 2012)

I have done schools and scouts and find an observation hive is a way to go. Have a queen in a queen cage with some workers to pass around it is a kid pleaser. A bee suite and smoker can be shown I don't wear it way to hot indoors but You could wear just the Vail to make an entrance. I do bring honey sticks to hand out to the kids and I mark one stick with a stripe using a magic marker for a give away prize. Like a bee poster life of the bees or a bee book etc. Do about ten minute talk then five Q&A and ask who has the honey stick with the stripe and give the prize and then hit the road and let the teachers deal with the sugar pumped up kids. Enjoy


----------



## Beelang (Jul 9, 2009)

For the younger ones take your OB hive and a list of honey bee trivia (google it). You will spend most of your time answering questions like "Where's the king bee?" It's actually a lot of fun and the kids are amazing.


----------

